# Ditching with a Nitrosister



## nitrosister (May 18, 2007)

hey peeps! how goes it? I just posted a new blog so check it out!  got some cool pics with a new camera...WOO HOO!

Liquidlogic Ladies Lounge

Happy Paddling,
Christina R


----------

